# 2005 or 2006 Victoire Geometry chart?



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi, I have an opportunity to buy a 05 or 06 (not sure) Lemond Victoire (Ti-Carbon) size 53 cm, but can't find a geometry chart anywhere. I know the top tube is 54.5 cm but would like to know the seat angle and head tube angle measurements. Anyone with a geometry chart will be highly appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

Here are the geometry specs from the 05 and 06 brochures:


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks!!! Just what I needed


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

I measured the seat tube from bb to top and got 52cm. hmmm


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

The seat tube length, per the brochure diagram, is for center-center. Does the head tube length match your measurement?


----------



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll measure it today and see...


----------

